# fretwork wall clock, in progress



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I started this project Friday. My company is slow right now and we are only working 4 days a week, kids in school and wife at work, so I had several hours of "me time".
I wanted to get the entire piece done this weekend, but I'm fighting a bit of a cold and sinus infection, so Friday and Saturday weren't as productive as I would have liked.
Also, my computer has self destructed, I can read and post here from my phone, but can't load pictures. Dave Paine has graciously offered to post the pics for me. Thank you Dave! I very much appreciate the assistance.

Ok, on the the details. This is from a John Nelson pattern. It is called the Nashua. The name given to the project as he developed the pattern to recreate an antique clock he bought in Nashua, New Hampshire. The original was made circa 1890.

I am making this one from 1/4 inch red oak. One exception being part of the back piece made from oak plywood, mainly because I don't have access to any oak wider than 7.5 inches. For this same reason, as well as the fact I wasn't really loving the look of the entire roof trim piece, I changed the design of that piece.

Anyhow, the pics as of now are the first piece being cut, the back panel made of the oak plywood. Then two pics of the clock dry fit together, minus the roof trim piece. Lastly, the roof trim piece sitting at the saw, just getting started on it.

Also, I still need to order the clock parts to make it functional. Will update and send Dave more pics as I near completion and when I get it done.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Taking out the quotes so I can post Josh's pictures in context. I hope I get it right.

I started this project Friday. My company is slow right now and we are only working 4 days a week, kids in school and wife at work, so I had several hours of "me time".
I wanted to get the entire piece done this weekend, but I'm fighting a bit of a cold and sinus infection, so Friday and Saturday weren't as productive as I would have liked.
Also, my computer has self destructed, I can read and post here from my phone, but can't load pictures. Dave Paine has graciously offered to post the pics for me. Thank you Dave! I very much appreciate the assistance.

Ok, on the the details. This is from a John Nelson pattern. It is called the Nashua. The name given to the project as he developed the pattern to recreate an antique clock he bought in Nashua, New Hampshire. The original was made circa 1890.


I am making this one from 1/4 inch red oak. One exception being part of the back piece made from oak plywood, mainly because I don't have access to any oak wider than 7.5 inches. For this same reason, as well as the fact I wasn't really loving the look of the entire roof trim piece, I changed the design of that piece.

Anyhow, the pics as of now are the first piece being cut, the back panel made of the oak plywood. Then two pics of the clock dry fit together, minus the roof trim piece. Lastly, the roof trim piece sitting at the saw, just getting started on it.

































Also, I still need to order the clock parts to make it functional. Will update and send Dave more pics as I near completion and when I get it done.

Dave Paine comment. Nice work Josh. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Perfect, Dave. Thank you


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's gorgeous. You're doing an awesome job on this. Looking forward to following this thread. 

Subscribed!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

This will look awesome, are there templates one can.download?? And were?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

That is cool. Can you tell us what blades you are using and any other techiques a beginner can use? Like how is the best way to keep the template on. I used a spray on my unicorn. Put spray on the printer paper and let it sit for about 5 minutes, then put it on the wood.

BTW: Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Tips.....umm, just drill and cut. And take your time and remember to breath. Lol.
I too use the spray glue to adhere the patterns to the wood.

I don't know that this pattern can be downloaded anywhere. It's in a book of 5 different clocks by John Nelson. Titled, advanced scroll saw clocks. I think I got it on amazon for $12.

Blades: the majority is being done with 2R blades, very small pieces with a 2/0R, but the angled cuts (45*, 35*, & 30*) were done with a 5R. All Olden blades.

Kenbo, thanks. Nothing compared to your fretwork clock, but I'm trying to get there.

Thanks for the comments, everyone.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Very nice work josh. 
Keep em coming.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

How long can you go in one sitting before your eyes start going out of wack or you feel like you are rushing?


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

mengtian said:


> How long can you go in one sitting before your eyes start going out of wack or you feel like you are rushing?


Honestly, I can usually sit at the saw for hours at a time, right now with my head throbbing, about half our or so.

This head cold thing stinks. I have an intarsia bald eagle that I'm working on, I had originally planned on getting it finished this weekend, but being this stuffed up, wearing a dusk mask would really make breathing tough, and I don't want to run a bunch of walnut across a drum sanders without a mask.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is a beautiful clock. As a beginner scroller, you have given me something to strive to attain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

That's friggin' amazing. I cant imagine having the patience to sit down and do that. Good on ya!


----------



## kinghong1970 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yikes thats a lot of details!
amazing!

i wish i had the patience and the skills...


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh WOW, that's really nice. :thumbsup:
I had no idea what it was going to look like. Thanks for sharing. :yes:


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Sweet looking fretwork, Josh. You've made great progress so far. I'll be hanging around, watching and drooling.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the compliments folks. Hoping to have the cutting finished by this weekend. Still looking for the "right" clock dial to put on it, if I can't find something I like in a size that would work, I may end up making the dial myself.


Now question time. In the pics, most of it still has the paper on it, but it is all made from oak. Would it look better left natural, or darken it a little with some stain?
I think darkening it will give it a richer look, but by going too dark, it could hide a lot of the details.
So, what do you think?


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

I think dark would look fine if you have a nice brass bordered clock.
This is oak with a gel Georgian Cherry stain:








Or, BLO would like super if you want to keep it light.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

That does look nice, thanks


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wow that looks wonderful. You are doing awesome job.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you. I'm hoping that either Friday or Saturday will find me sanding and applying a finish.
I will email photos to Dave (thanks again) of my progress.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Excellent work and looks authentic! That is a beautiful rendition of scroll saw project! Way beyond cool! Keep it up.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Wow!!! Nice job.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok folks, been a somewhat productive day. I had some errands to run, but got some clockwork done too.
I designed and cut a dial, ordered the movement, hands, pendulum, etc.
All pieces are now cut, and I have started sanding, and 5 pieces I am staining. Those will act nicely as accents.
I will get some pics emailed to Dave this evening.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok, I just emailed the pics to Dave.
I will go ahead and give a breif rundown.
Clock is again, just dry fit together. I won't do a glue up till the clock movement gets here.
I am also going to spray a few coats of a water based poly on it.

The dial I made is of Aspen, the light color stands off the oak nicely.
If you notice, the center medallion cut out of the roof trim piece is sectioned in 12 areas. Perfect! I used that as the template for the clock dial. I had to redraw it to make sure it was semetrical and each section was 30* apart from the next. I just replaced the 12 hearts with Roman numerals.
I looked at dozens and dozens of clock dials before cutting this one. I didn't want any numbers upside down, and I never have liked IIII being used for 4, so I used the true IV, and lined the numbers where everything from the 3 and 9 up faces in or up, and the lower numbers face out and down. I hope that isn't too confusing, lol.

Anyhow, once pics are up, please let me know what you think. I will pass along final pics once the mechanicals are here and it is a functional and completed piece.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm anxious to see the progress (not trying to rush you, Dave). It was already shaping up to be really awesome. I have to imagine it's even cooler now!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

just Josh said:


> Ok, I just emailed the pics to Dave.
> I will go ahead and give a breif rundown.
> Clock is again, just dry fit together. I won't do a glue up till the clock movement gets here.
> I am also going to spray a few coats of a water based poly on it.
> ...


The pictures. Impressive scroll work Josh.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dave to the rescue again. Thanks again kind sir!


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

that's going to be really nice


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

Josh, that looks awsome. You do have patients. I have a question concerning the paper template. How did you remove it? Scraper, sanding, or chemical? Thank you for showing the process


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

guglipm63 said:


> Josh, that looks awsome. You do have patients. I have a question concerning the paper template. How did you remove it? Scraper, sanding, or chemical? Thank you for showing the process


To start removing the template, I peel back a corner with my fingernail. Then I keep peeling till the paper tears, then start again. Once done, I sand the wood.

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Incase anyone is interested, if I kept accurate count, there are 496 pierce cuts in the entire project.


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

just Josh said:


> Incase anyone is interested, if I kept accurate count, there are 496 pierce cuts in the entire project.


Holy moly. So if each piercing took just one minute that's over 8 hours at the scroll saw alone. You sir have patients


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Actually, drilling, cutting, sanding, etc, I think I have approx 13 hours into it so far.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That is one sweet looking clock! I really like the dial. It's a nice change from the usual, same 'ole - same 'ole, boring dials you always see. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Good news, I got home from work yesterday to find my clock parts had arrived. A shout out to Wildwood for their quick shipping. 
Anyway, I finished spraying the satin poly on each piece last night, tonight I will glue and assemble the clock. Once it comes out of the clamps, I may or may not spray another coat of poly on the clock before installing the movement.

In any case, I should have pics of the final finished piece within a couple of days.


----------



## calcnerd (Dec 7, 2012)

The detail on that is incredible. Awesome work!


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Guess what, folks?
I finally got it done. 
The plan suggested a 12 inch pendulum, but after mounting it, I didn't like the way it looked, so I shortened it to 9 inches, I think it looks a lot better. I also wish I had gone with black hands rather than the brass ones, but oh well, what is done is done......for now.

Anyhow, I emailed the pics to Dave, I am sure he will post them sometime soon.

I want to again thank Dave for assisting me with this thread. Thank you, kind Sir!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Posting the pictures for Josh. Very nice project. Well done. :thumbsup:

Guess what, folks?
I finally got it done. 
The plan suggested a 12 inch pendulum, but after mounting it, I didn't like the way it looked, so I shortened it to 9 inches, I think it looks a lot better. I also wish I had gone with black hands rather than the brass ones, but oh well, what is done is done......for now.


----------



## mengtian (Nov 8, 2012)

That is totally amazing Josh! Are they your plans or did you get them from somewhere?


----------



## guglipm63 (Feb 27, 2013)

it turned out real well


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

mengtian said:


> That is totally amazing Josh! Are they your plans or did you get them from somewhere?


Thank you, but no, the design isn't mine. John Nelson designed the pattern. It is a reproduction of a clock built circa 1890.
It is in a book of his titled, Advanced scroll saw clocks.
I bought the book from Amazon for about $12, I have seen it there and eBay from $10 to $30.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Absolutely amazing work Josh. You should be proud of this one, it's gorgeous. I will be keeping my eyes open for the book with the pattern in it and who knows, maybe one day, I will make a version of my own. I have no intentions of paying the prices that I've seen it for however. Either way, congratulations on a job well done. Pure skill. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

That is a fine piece of craftsmanship! It really does give me something to strive for. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------

